# eco-complete VS Flourite



## justadude (Dec 10, 2004)

hello all
I'm gettin ready to set up my first planted tank, I have done S.W. for a few years now but never fresh water, so along with my home work on sustrate I just thought I would get a poll going to see what most people are going with out of Flourite and eco-complete....


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Eco-Complete... for the color and the lack of having to rinse, open the bag and pour it in. I think they both grow plants equally.


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm with Buck on this one...


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

Don't hesitate, go Eco-complete. I've wasted too much time & water rinsing Flourite. I'd still be rinsing flourite if I hadn't gone w/ Eco-C for my 110g.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

...ditto.
And I dunno, but I think the Eco-Complete also looks like it might be softer on tender barbels.


----------



## justadude (Dec 10, 2004)

wow.thanks guys, I was so close to ordering the flourite in just a few days or so, .........


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

I haven't used either yet as I still can't get it around here. But from all I've read it seems that the only issue with the Eco-Complete is that its a bit lightweight making it sometimes difficult to hold plants.

Anybody have comments on that?


----------



## brookline45 (Jan 8, 2004)

Mix in some Moon sand or Estes black sand. Good color match and it is much easier to plant in. I just set up a 75g using 60lbs of estabished eco from my old tank and added 70lbs of Moon sand. The plants held much better then straight Eco.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Eco-Complete due to convience, just pour it into your tank and the black really make plants stand out.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with getting plants to stay in my EC. I think it's pretty dense all things considered. A bag of EC seems to be about the same size as a bag of Flourite, but weighs 4.5 lbs more. Plus EC has a lot of very small particles in it. Now I don't have anything like hairgrass or glosso either. Don't know if that makes a difference.

Much agreed on the color. I love it, makes everything else stand out.


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

No problems planting glosso, hairgrass, or HC in eco-complete. No problems planting anything, for that matter.

^iMp^


----------



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

No need to rinse flourite. Just let it sit for a couple days with the filter off to minimize agitation and it will settle nicely. Then all that fine particulate matter becomes an excellent source of nutrients for small roots. It's working great for me and my water is crystal clear. I admit that I've never even seen eco-complete around here (Seattle) but when I do I plan to pick some up and give it a go.


----------



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

Another vote for EcoComplete. I think it looks better anyway. I know what you mean by plants getting uprooted easier, my angels are always uprooting my hairgrass. The Moon sand sounds like a good addition.


----------



## Aussie_Star (Feb 15, 2005)

im in the same Eco complete, even that i dont have it yet from all my research they have same effect on plants prob a little but better, but for a 187 gallon tank i dont think i will be washing all that before xmas


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I voted Flourite, I prefer it because it is heavier and more natural looking, they are both equally good though...
Beside's, it really is not that hard to rinse..


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Flourite- never had experience with eco.


----------



## justadude (Dec 10, 2004)

wow, thanks for all of the replies really, I have been doing more home work and found this link http://www.azgardens.com/newbestaquarium2004.php
I see that a lot of people use in some cases a 50/50 mix with stuff like sand, I even seen yet another where somebody used 100 silica sand and the tank look awesome, would there be any long term problems with mixing my sustrate with something like play sand to help cut back on the cost of my substrate ? seem every site I go into it will cost me about $100 just for a few bags .....


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

justadude said:


> wow, thanks for all of the replies really, I have been doing more home work and found this link http://www.azgardens.com/newbestaquarium2004.php
> I see that a lot of people use in some cases a 50/50 mix with stuff like sand, I even seen yet another where somebody used 100 silica sand and the tank look awesome, would there be any long term problems with mixing my sustrate with something like play sand to help cut back on the cost of my substrate ? seem every site I go into it will cost me about $100 just for a few bags .....


You will have to stir the sand every 2 weeks to prevent buildup of anaerboic spots even though some anaerobic spots are good. You'll also have to put root tabs in the substrate, even though I am pretty sure people with EC or Flourite put root tabs in just in case.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a mix of generic gravel sold in 50# bags for $15 and Flourite, yes there is a cloud but it all settled in a day or 2 I did rinse it as well. so far I like the look, and my plants seem to like it too


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I use eco and onxy gravel mixed. 75%eco:25%onyx


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't buy substrate I use river gravel :tongue:


----------



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm one of the few in favor of Flourite. Here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8906&page=1 Check out my post (lucky #13)

No mess, no rinsing. Maybe I happened to get a "cleaner than average" bag, but I honestly think that there's absolutely no need to rinse more than once, and lightly, if at all. One quick rinse will get rid of the smallest and most problematic dust particles and whatever remains should be fine once bone-dry. 

When I started this hobby, I bought a bag of Flourite. Along the way, I set up a tank using Eco-Complete. I did prefer the color of Eco, but I find that the Flourite has grown on me... Now I see a lot of posts about how people are finding their KH (and as a result, pH) elevated with Eco. I think ultimately, neither product gives any better results than the other - it's really just a color preference. So the third (and last) bag of substrate I bought ended up being good ol' Flourite (it was with the last bit from the first bag that I realized this "dry first" trick - went to rinse it a million times like I did with the rest of the bag and found that it wasn't clouding up the water at all. Tried to remember cleaning this tiny unused portion and couldn't recall ever doing so. Thought I lost my mind until somebody else posted this method). At my LFS, Eco and Flourite cost the same, too. 

I've never used Schultz Clay Soil Conditioner (Profile) myself, but I'm under the impression that it can be mixed with Flourite without it looking weird. Profile is too light to use by itself (again, only what I've read) but it's cheap and does the job when mixed with stuff that's slightly heavier. If I were to set up a large planted tank, I'd probably do 50/50 Flourite/Profile. 

Sorry, but I had to go against the majority... Like I said, it's mainly a matter of aesthetic preference. If the aquascape you have in mind will look nicer with a darker, uniform substrate, use Eco-Complete. You also have the option of using regular gravel. With heavy root-feeders, just stick one of those fertilizer tabs by their roots. Have fun setting up your new tank  .

-Naomi


----------



## FeatherfinFan (Feb 3, 2005)

> I see that a lot of people use in some cases a 50/50 mix with stuff like sand, I even seen yet another where somebody used 100 silica sand and the tank look awesome, would there be any long term problems with mixing my sustrate with something like play sand to help cut back on the cost of my substrate ? seem every site I go into it will cost me about $100 just for a few bags .....


Be sure to check out Dels' EcoComplete special at 
www.aquariumplant.com $9.95 per 20lb bag and since you're in Tulsa the shipping might not be too bad


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Another vote for Eco Complete!!

I use it in both my Tanks now...just cut the bag and pour it in....
Don't have problems growing anything in it...or anything not taking hold...

one more thing...try not to mix anything with it....go 100% Eco...


----------



## reiverix (Dec 2, 2004)

My 75g is eco. I love the stuff. I just set up a 10g with onyx sand and while I like the particle size, the color was a bit lighter than expected. More like a medium gray.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

*I have Eco Complete*

in 2 tanks, and have not problems anchoring plants with it. Great substrate..very fertile. And the cories seem to do fine with it (as well as the loaches)


----------



## justadude (Dec 10, 2004)

any more words of wisdom one this before I buy ?, if not it looks like I'll be going with EC


----------



## freeflyer (Feb 3, 2005)

I have 50/50 flourite and Schultz clay soil conditioner which is the same product as their aquatic soil only half the price and bigger bag,40#. The mix has worked well for me and really help cut the cost on my 150g. The 2 mixed together look good and the profile/turface/schultz which ever name you want to call it has a high cec ratio which helps keep nutrients in the substrate. The schultz product also makes your substrate a little lighter both in color and weight.
Dan


----------



## justadude (Dec 10, 2004)

well thanks everybody, cause EC hit the charts at 68% that is what I'm going with and ordered 75lbs yesterday, I'm not sure just how much I really need and may order another bag but that will get me started ......


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Ask yourself: Do I like a black or a flourite looking substrate. Both substrates are expensive, both grow plants terribly well, neither will hurt snouts and barbels, and both will last forever. Only big difference really is the looks.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm a flourite fan myself, I've never experienced the clouding problems others have, which is not to say anyone who has is talking out the side of their neck, I think my method of installation and tank filling pretty much takes care of it. Color is something I've never really paid attention to, maybe I should though, I'm sure the substrate color has a fairly significant effect on the overall look of the tank, but then I could just add a top layer.

I'll be setting up tanks that have in been in dry dock for awhile for lack of room when we move into our new house, I do plan on trying something different in them, one for certain is going to be a base of a product called structure from Earl May, it's a clay soil amendment for aquatic gardening or terra firma gardening, not supposed to break down, but tan in color, I'm going to use a top layer of river sand. I might have to try eco in the other, I guess I started with flourite because the local Petsmart matched the price when Pet Solutions was selling it for 9.99, they don't carry eco complete, I've never seen it in any of the LFSs either. But I'm sure I can track it down locally somewhere or order it in special.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

I remember seeing a link somewhere where you could see two tanks setup side by side, one with flourite and one with eco-complete.

Anyone remember where this is? would love to see a comparison like that again...


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

I will not vote because I haven't tried Eco. Wouldn't want to put a false vote in. But from what I've been reading, seems like both are good only that flourite has to be rinsed a lot. Other then that, its just a matter of looks. Flourite has the more natural look to it and Eco since its black would have the more sleek and "on the edge" look. I would personally like both. And as always, dont knock it till you try it!


----------



## fishyface (Oct 7, 2004)

i'm currently using both. the tank that has eco just looks like washed out silt from the local river with some small gravel in it...not paticularly good or bad. flourite is a pain to rinse and usually takes 24-36 hours to settle but once it does it looks great. plant growth from either is about equal i would say...flourite IMO looks better. :icon_roll


----------



## CarlaB (Jul 28, 2003)

I just received 3 bags of Eco from Del at Aquarium Plant. Cost less than $60 for all 3 including shipping. Spent 3 hrs this AM changing a 45G tank from Flourite to Eco. Wish I could have afforded Eco when I first set this tank up 6 months ago. I just prefer the look of black substrate. My neons and rainbows look so much better with the black I find it alot easier to plant in the Eco.  Plus tank is instantly clear.
Carla


----------



## JCSharp (Sep 29, 2004)

As you can see in my signature, I went with the flourite myself. I have been very pleased with my results so far. It was an easy decision for me to make since I only paid $9.99 a bag -- on a price match at the local Pet$mart.

One comparison I would like to see done is how well each of them fair over the long haul -- maintaining their nutrient rich properties over a long period of time.


----------



## Aj86 (Feb 26, 2005)

can you add eco complete to the substrate that you have now like jus mix it in with it without having to the take the substrate out??


----------



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

I've heard a few accounts of people doing this, and it is NOT a good idea (for reasons other than aesthetics). If you REALLY want to do this, then *drain* the liquid that the Eco is packaged with and be warned that the KH and pH are likely going to be elevated for a while (not really a problem if you're running them on the high side to begin with). 

-Naomi


----------



## Aj86 (Feb 26, 2005)

gnome said:


> I've heard a few accounts of people doing this, and it is NOT a good idea (for reasons other than aesthetics). If you REALLY want to do this, then *drain* the liquid that the Eco is packaged with and be warned that the KH and pH are likely going to be elevated for a while (not really a problem if you're running them on the high side to begin with).
> 
> -Naomi


Thanx for your reply Naomi what if i rinsed it first before i added it?


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Not sure if this is the thread you were rerering to on initial set up but here is one

http://www.fish-forums.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=55&highlight=flourite


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I've tried both. I'm not convinced that the amount of iron Eco claims to have is correct. On high light tanks I've had more success with flourite, because flourite has the most iron out off all the substrates, IMO. My observations could be wrong.


----------



## sexishrimp (Feb 16, 2005)

I have both in my tank...flourite on the bottom (2.5 inches) and then eco-complete on the top (1.5 inches) I like the way it looks and I have not had a prob with water clouding over. I did rince the flourite REALLLLLLYwell before I put it into my tank!


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

aquatic-store.com said:


> Not sure if this is the thread you were rerering to on initial set up but here is one


You must have done something incorrectly, I can set up a new tank with flourite and have it as clear as the eco tank and I don't even rinse it. Many others have posted about not having cloudiness problems with flourite as well. Plus it doesn't affect your pH like Eco does. In fact, the only time my flourite clouds the water is when I uproot plants and it's not the flourite, it's the detritus in the substrate.

There's a photo of my flourite 75 gallon here somewhere, it speaks for itself.

There's a some pitcures of my flourite tanks here to::

http://www.glass-gardens.com/30_b.jpg

http://www.glass-gardens.com/30_c.jpg

This is one right after I set it up, nope, no cloudiness there 

http://www.glass-gardens.com/30_cube_080904.jpg

And yet one more, this is why I use flourite !:

http://www.glass-gardens.com/75092304.jpg


----------



## Samosette (Feb 15, 2005)

I use flourite for all my planted tanks and they do well. I dont use ferts for the soil either and all my plants grow really well. I would like to use EC but its bout 28 bucks a bag here, i can get flourite for 20 bucks. So I went with flourite, and I dont every have problems with cloudiness, but I do rinse it really really really well. I couldnt imagine the cloud if i didnt rinse it at all. I like flourite but it does seem to me that more people like EC, and in a way I would like to try it to see what everyone is talking about also. But I'm very happy with Flourite, to me it's the best substrate I've tried. (again, havent tried EC, but i want to).


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

There's a little trick to installing a flourite substrate, works for me every time. Dump it in, add water to about 3" over the top and stir like crazy, then siphon the water out down below th substrate, mix it a bit to keep the particulate matter suspended while you do, when the water is well below the surface or all gone, the "dust has settled into the substrate (not on top of it), then fill it with a saucer or some cover over it so the water doesn't blast into it, which is really the standard way of filling a tank anway.

In my opinion, that dust every one rinses away is just as good as the substrate it's made of, this keeps it where it belongs, feeding the roots.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

It's just so much easier to use eco-complete. Rinse it if you want or don't. The PH raise is only temporary anyway.


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

My vote goes to flourite. It rinses fairly easily and my plants love it...i think the black substrate should stay in saltwater tanks, but this is just visual preference.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

Given the inputs that Eco is 1) light in weight (sometimes difficult to plant in) and 2) influences your water chemistry, I'll go with Flourite next time I redo my tank.


----------



## 75sausage (May 19, 2004)

I just set up a 55G with 100% EC.
1) No problems what so ever planting glosso and hairgrass - it stays put even with SAEs grazing on it. Plus planting is a snap with a pair of tweazers as EC allows even long delicate roots to be pushed into the gravel without ripping them in the process.
2) KH/GH issues go away after a few WC.


----------



## thezone (Jun 15, 2004)

lazy then eco complete, not lazy then flourite. I have both and i actually like the flourite color much more except mine is starting to lose some of the red now that its almost been a year. With Eco-complete its plain and simple just dump in and add water but i do find it a bit lighter then flourite. In the long haul i think its just personal preference


----------



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

WOW... I can't believe how many votes Eco has got!?!?! You have got to be kidding me - they're basically the same thing except that EcoComplete is black! 

I'm shocked that people who spend so much time, money and effort to set up the natural beauty of real plants in an underwater garden would go with a *fake-looking* substrate...

... and people complain about the 'trouble' of rinsing Flourite - 5 minutes of rinsing for a tank that you will have for years is too much work? Not to mention the fact that you really don't need to rinse it, just let it settle.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I'm a flourite user and and EC user. I think I prefer to use either one with a gravel of your choice to top dress, if its big enough in diameter to top dress. That is easier to do with Eco which tends to be smaller diameter than Flourite... 
But, I don't trust Eco Complete, as I have seen some strange KH and GH readings after adding to a new tank, not to mention a bad batch of it on my 90 gallon's first launch. EC gives me too much of an itch for my comfort level. And I have never have had a problem with flourite, other than its a bit dusty and that is a chore. But that's why we like to keep a planted tank, to keep us at home and out of trouble scraping algae off the sides on a beautiful sunny day. LOL 

So the long and short of it. I voted for flourite this time.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

I voted for Eco simply because I like the look and color better. I am sure they are both good for a planted tank. Go with looks best to you or what you can get locally. 

Rick


----------



## Bombay (Mar 3, 2006)

nddonegan said:


> WOW... I can't believe how many votes Eco has got!?!?! You have got to be kidding me - they're basically the same thing except that EcoComplete is black!
> 
> I'm shocked that people who spend so much time, money and effort to set up the natural beauty of real plants in an underwater garden would go with a *fake-looking* substrate...
> 
> ... and people complain about the 'trouble' of rinsing Flourite - 5 minutes of rinsing for a tank that you will have for years is too much work? Not to mention the fact that you really don't need to rinse it, just let it settle.


I really don't understand these comments at all.
1) Eco complete is not black. It does look black in the bag, but once in the tank, it is far from it. It is a very natural looking soil substrate.
2) Again, very natural looking. Contains very fine grains (sand/silt) and medium size grain (crushed lava). From my experience (two bags), it is mostly the former.
3) If you are careful with the eco, the cloudiness is gone in 30 mins.

Yes, it has raised my kh (and I think gh too). After a few water changes that has stabilized. I like it very much. I think my only complaint would be the price...20 bucks for 20 pounds of dirt.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

From your description it sounds to me like you got one of the older bags. All of the newer ones that I managed to put a fork lift blade through have been a consistently fine grade and very black.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Laith said:


> I remember seeing a link somewhere where you could see two tanks setup side by side, one with flourite and one with eco-complete.
> 
> Anyone remember where this is? would love to see a comparison like that again...


I did what I called a bookend setup with 75g tanks in my living room 2 years ago.










Left with original flourite and the right filled with eco-complete. Why I will not speculate on but the right tank had cloudy water issues and the plants were a PITA with the floaters having to be replanted. Added some flourite and the clouding ended.

and an old thread returns


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Poof no kidding, this one is ancient!

I luvs me my Flourite blacks, though- soooo happy Seachem finally came out with those! :icon_smil

I like Flourite better than Eco b/c of the more uniform color and grain size. Also Eco can raise and buffer water hardness temporarily- which I really don't need.


----------

